# [SOLVED] Poweroff problem

## Cecco66

Hi there,

since a couple of days I have a strange problem: when i shutdown my laptop using poweroff the shutdown sequence ends with

"Unmounting filesystems"

I don't see the 

"Remounting remaining filesystems readonly"

phase anymore, last message is 

"INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel"

and the laptop doesn't poweroff.

upd 1:

I tried to enable this

"Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot"

and rebuilt the kernel but no changes.

What's happend?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Cecco66 on Thu Oct 26, 2006 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alligator421

It sounds like acpi (or apm) problems.

Make sure you did check acpi settings in your kernel config.

for example :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/src/linux $ grep ACPI .config
> 
> # Power management options (ACPI, APM)
> ...

 

----------

## Cecco66

These are my settings:

```

lothlorien linux # grep ACPI .config

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

lothlorien linux # 

```

They're as usual, no changes since I'm using this laptop... it seems something changed with 2.6.17.13...

----------

## alligator421

So now you say you changed your kernel version and since, it no longer power off, right ?

Let me guess where the problem come from mmmh   :Rolling Eyes: 

Beside that, what the 

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y 

actually do ? let bios do some tricks for pnp OS ?

Maybe, you should pick your old .config from previous working kernel, copy in new kernel directory and make oldconfig, and answer no to all new stuff to see if it changes something about it.

----------

## mattsavigear

I'm getting this too and I have not updated my kernel recently (well, not for several days before the problem appeared).

----------

## joshin

Did you upgrade to glibc2.5?

Both machines that I upgraded are having this issue. 

-J

----------

## frank1980

I have this problem, too. And I re-emerged baselayout, but still useless

----------

## lord_ph

I would just like to chime in on this one as well. It happens on all of my kernels (even going back to 2.6.16). So i definitly don't think its something kernel related. I also know its not hardware related because if i go into the command line of grub, and type in either restart or halt, that is exactly what the system does.

I would love to get this figured out, its amazing how much one can become dependent on a little functionality.

----------

## Cecco66

 *joshin wrote:*   

> Did you upgrade to glibc2.5?
> 
> Both machines that I upgraded are having this issue. 
> 
> -J

 

I'm not using glibc-2.5... and that's what was upgraded after new kernel:

```

1160464538:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.17.13 to /

1160464558:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 to /

1160470318:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 to /

1160470414:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 to /

1160470435:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 to /

1160470450:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 6) net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3 to /

1160470471:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.7.00.0640 to /

1160470718:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 to /

1160470784:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 to /

1160470795:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 to /

1160470806:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 6) net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3 to /

1160470820:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.7.00.0640 to /

1160470869:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r2 to /

1160470892:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) net-dialup/hsfmodem-7.47.00.03 to /

1160489732:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1 to /

1160554976:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 to /

1160570913:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-util/cscope-15.5.20060927 to /

1160656051:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r3 to /

1160674999:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 to /

1160730712:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) app-shells/bash-3.2 to /

1160730751:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) sys-apps/man-pages-2.39 to /

1160813315:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.4 to /

1160927135:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 10) x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1 to /

1160927154:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 10) x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8 to /

1160927475:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 10) media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1 to /

1160928668:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 10) x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 to /

1160928693:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 10) x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 to /

1160928745:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 10) x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.5 to /

1160928769:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 10) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1 to /

1160928797:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 10) x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0 to /

1160928821:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 10) x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 to /

1160928845:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 10) x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 to /

1160983800:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.5-r1 to /

1161071361:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 to /

```

I can't understand what happend...

 *alligator421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe, you should pick your old .config from previous working kernel, copy in new kernel directory and make oldconfig, and answer no to all new stuff to see if it changes something about it.
> 
> 

 

I always did this way, I pick the current .config, copy it in new kernel directory and look for differences and NEW flags...

----------

## alligator421

I don't see anything in your list a package that would screw running of /etc/init.d/halt.sh

... exept bash3.2 

It is in ~x86 right now.

Revert to stable app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 and see how it goes.

what version of baselayout also ?

----------

## mattsavigear

I am using:

app-shells/bash-3.1_p17

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2

Both under ~amd64

----------

## Somy

I had the same symptoms found a solution :

```
emerge --oneshot sysvinit 
```

(At least it worked for me...)

----------

## Cecco66

 *alligator421 wrote:*   

> I don't see anything in your list a package that would screw running of /etc/init.d/halt.sh
> 
> ... exept bash3.2 
> 
> It is in ~x86 right now.
> ...

 

I found out that's kernel independent, i booted with 2.6.17.9 and the problem is still there.

I beg you pardon for my erroneous conclusion.

I'll get back to app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 and report.

PS This didn't help

```
emerge --oneshot sysvinit
```

----------

## mattsavigear

Well, something I updated yesterday seems to have made the problem go away. I have no idea what it might have been though. I enclose a section of emerge.log for that day just in case someone wants to make a guess.

```
1161080733:  >>> emerge (1 of 54) net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 to /

1161080749:  >>> emerge (2 of 54) x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3-r1 to /

1161080793:  >>> emerge (3 of 54) x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.8.4 to /

1161080867:  >>> emerge (4 of 54) x11-terms/mrxvt-0.5.2-r1 to /

1161080909:  >>> emerge (5 of 54) dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.0 to /

1161081013:  >>> emerge (6 of 54) dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161081056:  >>> emerge (7 of 54) dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.10.0 to /

1161081102:  >>> emerge (8 of 54) gnome-base/gail-1.9.2 to /

1161081228:  >>> emerge (9 of 54) media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.4 to /

1161081248:  >>> emerge (10 of 54) gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.4 to /

1161081313:  >>> emerge (11 of 54) x11-wm/metacity-2.16.3 to /

1161081435:  >>> emerge (12 of 54) x11-libs/vte-0.14.1 to /

1161081581:  >>> emerge (13 of 54) dev-dotnet/vte-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161081624:  >>> emerge (14 of 54) net-misc/openssh-4.4_p1-r4 to /

1161081728:  >>> emerge (15 of 54) app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.4 to /

1161082348:  >>> emerge (16 of 54) net-libs/libetpan-0.47 to /

1161082468:  >>> emerge (17 of 54) dev-util/monodoc-1.1.18 to /

1161082546:  >>> emerge (18 of 54) dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161082587:  >>> emerge (19 of 54) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r2 to /

1161085884:  >>> emerge (20 of 54) kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 to /

1161086331:  >>> emerge (21 of 54) kde-base/kmail-3.5.5 to /

(this emerge failed, so I removed kmail and restarted the process)

1161089187:  >>> emerge (1 of 33) kde-base/konsole-3.5.5 to /

1161089327:  >>> emerge (2 of 33) gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0 to /

1161089417:  >>> emerge (3 of 33) gnome-base/eel-2.16.0 to /

1161089526:  >>> emerge (4 of 33) gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.1 to /

1161089745:  >>> emerge (5 of 33) x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.0.1 to /

1161089833:  >>> emerge (6 of 33) dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161089888:  >>> emerge (7 of 33) dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161089930:  >>> emerge (8 of 33) gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.1 to /

1161090108:  >>> emerge (9 of 33) dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.16.0 to /

1161090149:  >>> emerge (10 of 33) dev-util/mono-tools-1.1.17 to /

1161090179:  >>> emerge (11 of 33) app-misc/tomboy-0.4.1-r1 to /

1161090225:  >>> emerge (12 of 33) media-video/totem-2.16.2-r1 to /

1161090348:  >>> emerge (13 of 33) dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.0 to /

1161090425:  >>> emerge (14 of 33) gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.1 to /

1161090493:  >>> emerge (15 of 33) gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1 to /

1161090655:  >>> emerge (16 of 33) dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0 to /

1161090737:  >>> emerge (17 of 33) app-editors/gedit-2.16.1 to /

1161090908:  >>> emerge (18 of 33) kde-base/kalarm-3.5.5 to /

1161091096:  >>> emerge (19 of 33) gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.24 to /

1161091142:  >>> emerge (20 of 33) gnome-base/gdm-2.16.1 to /

1161091265:  >>> emerge (21 of 33) kde-base/kommander-3.5.5 to /

1161091571:  >>> emerge (22 of 33) kde-base/kghostview-3.5.5 to /

1161091688:  >>> emerge (23 of 33) kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5 to /

1161091845:  >>> emerge (24 of 33) kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5 to /

1161091961:  >>> emerge (25 of 33) kde-base/kdvi-3.5.5 to /

1161092209:  >>> emerge (26 of 33) kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5 to /

1161092718:  >>> emerge (27 of 33) dev-util/kdevelop-3.3.5 to /

1161094804:  >>> emerge (28 of 33) kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.5 to /

1161094896:  >>> emerge (29 of 33) kde-base/kdm-3.5.5 to /

1161095050:  >>> emerge (30 of 33) kde-base/kfind-3.5.5 to /

1161095146:  >>> emerge (31 of 33) kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5 to /

1161095521:  >>> emerge (32 of 33) kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5 to /

1161095705:  >>> emerge (33 of 33) kde-base/kate-3.5.5 to /
```

----------

## Cecco66

Reverting back to stable app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 solved the problem,

I'll wait to mark solved this thread 'till someone else confirm the resolution.

----------

## alligator421

If problem is solved to by reverting back, you should put a bug report on bugzilla about bash 3.2

----------

## abhay

Reverting to old bash version solved the problem at my end as well...

----------

## bhfh

 *alligator421 wrote:*   

> If problem is solved to by reverting back, you should put a bug report on bugzilla about bash 3.2

 

Maybe the problem is not with bash-3.2 itself, but rather shell scripts that are not bash-3.2 compliant. It's just like newer compiler versions forcing developers to clean up their code. Of course I could be wrong...

----------

## lord_ph

sorry it took me so long to respond... mid-terms   :Shocked: 

anyway, it was going back to bash 3.1 that solved my problem.

thanks for the fix guys.

----------

## padoor

may be you all forgot to run etc-update after emerging.

[I] app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r11 3.0-r12 3.0-r13 3.0-r14 3.1_p14 3.1_p16 3.1_p17 [M]3.2_p1

     Installed:           3.1_p17[09:00:23 09/15/06][-afs -bashlogger nls -vanilla]

     Homepage:            http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/bashtop.html

     Description:         The standard GNU Bourne again shell

my system goes off correctly to switch off powerdown level.

----------

## abhay

It seems that bash-3.2 was left in arch for a few hours and later it was package masked. I personally never unmasked bash and use completely ~x86 system. Yes it is silly a few times but never did I unmask bash and I always run etc-update  :Neutral: 

----------

## Cecco66

I never forgot to run etc-update...   :Rolling Eyes: 

No kidding, I did etc-update, it could be everything else but not it.

----------

## Tolstoi

Reverting to 3.1_p17  did solve the problem for  me, too - this time.  I can't really say  why  it occured this time, because I was trying out  a lot of things in the last two weeks and suddenly  it was there   :Shocked:  .

The other  times it had something to do with my  ACPi  settings mostly - I think.

----------

## recupero

diff halt.old /etc/init.d/halt.sh

17c17

< RC_NO_UMOUNT_FS="^(proc|devpts|sysfs|devfs|tmpfs|usb(dev)?fs|unionfs|rootfs)$"

---

> RC_NO_UMOUNT_FS="^(proc|devpts|sysfs|devfs|ramfs|tmpfs|usb(dev)?fs|unionfs|rootfs)$"

I did the sync today and that's what solved the problem.

Thanks!

----------

## DevonMiller

If you're running an unmasked baselayout, you also need to have sysvinit also unmasked.

dcm

----------

## Obstacle1

i'had the same problem, i 'm using baselayout-1.12.9    wich is mask ~x86 and the machine when rebooting ad stopping won't turn power down!!!The solution of the problem is to unmask also the package sysvinit with a masked ~x86 version,personaly i use  sysvinit-2.86-r7 and now all work fine!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

